# dirty headlights?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

hey i have a '93 XE and i was just wondering, so the headlights get "dirty" and you have to clean them with some crap. Or should i just get new ones. im really not sure what they deal is.

Oh, and while im OFF the topic... i was wondering would anyone know why my front-right parking lights wont turn on, but my blinker works? do i have a serious problem? thanks

Matt


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

the headlights are a bitch to clean, mine are funky and I about to get some glass ones from a 91-92. 

As for the blinkers, one of the filaments could be out. Have you tried to change them out yet. Try to change them and if the still don't work, go back to the drawing board.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can get plastic polishing compounds and make your headlights look like new. If they're really bad you can wet sand them with 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000 grit sandpapers then use compounds to finish it off. 



Your bumper side marker as well as your corner light don't operate at all, but when you signal the corner light still signals? Like Skyline said, you could have a filament out on the corner light as well as your side marker being out as well, so check that first. If the bulbs are ok, then there is probably a break in the parking light wire. Obviously the break occurred before the lights. The color of the parking light wire that goes to the second filament in your corner lights as well as your side markers is red with a blue stripe. With your lights on, check for voltage at this wire at those two right side parking lights. If no voltage, then you need to find out where the break in the wire is and repair the wire. Good luck with it


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

it stopped working after i changed the bulbs... i put some of those hyper whites or whatever in it and after a few days it stopped working.... so it jsut might be the filaments... thanks

Matt


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

This may be a bit more rudamentary approach to cleaning 'dirty' headlights, but I know it works. Find a girl you know and ask for nail polish remover with acetone in it. Its the active ingredient, and it will do the same thing for your headlights that it does for fingernails. Just don't use pure acetone, or remover with none at all. Water it down if you have doubts about it. After applying it, rub some compound on it, they should look shiny as new. Its the cheapest way to do it.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Your headlights, use a foam pad and buff them lightly. Try it on your taillights too. Look like new.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

OK here's what you do to clean up those "dirty yellow cloudy" 93-94 sentra plastic headlights. Go to autozone or pepboys and pickup a bottle of 'Blue Magic plastic/plexiglass cleaner and light scratch remover' cost about 4 bucks. Give your headlights a few treatments of this stuff it works great. My headlights were dirty and yellow for years i almost bought some new ones, then i tried the Blue Magic and it took all that crap right off. They look almost new again! Give the Blue Magic a try i think you'll like the results, i sure did...


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, that Blue Magic stuff works great... after about 2 or 3 applications, my headlight looked so much more cleaner than they did before I used that stuff.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

does anyone knwo if 91-92 glass headlights will fit into a 93-94 with the 93-94 grill???


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

PhattyB13 said:


> *does anyone knwo if 91-92 glass headlights will fit into a 93-94 with the 93-94 grill??? *


No, they are different. Slightly, but enough so that they don't fit. Same with the corner lights, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

*about the filaments*

where do or should i get new filaments from? i mean are they hard to fix or is it quite easy? any info would help. thanks.


Matt


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

New filaments? You mean new bulbs, you can't "fix" the filaments in a bulb. Just get them at the parts store. If by filaments you thought we meant the sockets that the bulbs plug into, I don't know what you'd do beside get them from a junkyard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

*thanks*

all right, thanks you have all been of much help to me. thanks again all. 

Matt


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Can anyone explain why the headlights get all yelllow? I noticed mine are pretty yellow. Is there a permanent fix or would I have to keep cleaning them so often?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

More yellar headlight  info.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I have a 98 and mine are a little yellow too. I figured it was b/c the ocean is my backyard and the salt air, but would it work on mine too


----------



## 1_Slow_sentra (Nov 3, 2003)

phil_minchoff said:


> *This may be a bit more rudamentary approach to cleaning 'dirty' headlights, but I know it works. Find a girl you know and ask for nail polish remover with acetone in it. Its the active ingredient, and it will do the same thing for your headlights that it does for fingernails. Just don't use pure acetone, or remover with none at all. Water it down if you have doubts about it. After applying it, rub some compound on it, they should look shiny as new. Its the cheapest way to do it. *



what compound are you talking about?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Just to put in my two cents..,

I tried that blue magic stuff, it works but didn't get rid of all of the yellow. It takes off a few shades but still has a noticable yellow tint. Tool... I think I might try your method... Sounds like it would be the right abrasivness to get rid of the dinge... BTW... Tool.... I love my wheels... I'll take some pics soon and post them here or at sr20f. 

Lates


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Remember that when using the blue magic cleaner, it will take several applications to notice an improvement. Just using it once will help a little but not that much. My headlights were piss yellow before i found this product a few years ago. Just gotta use some elbow grease and several coats to make them look almost new again...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Remember that when using the blue magic cleaner, it will take several applications to notice an improvement. Just using it once will help a little but not that much. My headlights were piss yellow before i found this product a few years ago. Just gotta use some elbow grease and several coats to make them look almost new again... *


I used many many coats and plentya elbow grease...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

OK sounds like your headlights need more than the blue magic stuff to clear them up.You may want to try wet sanding them with 1500 grit sand paper then 2000 grit, followed by some polishing compound.That should do the trick...


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

About that bulb. You might have gotten the wrong one. You need a 1157 bulb, which is double filamented. The 1156 is the same size, single filament, but it only works with the turn signals.


----------

